# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Nieuw hier

## Anneke54

Hallo ik wl me even voorstellen, Ik ben Anneke en ben net uit een relatie met een narcist gestapt..en kan wel wat hulp gebruiken.

----------


## jolanda27

Anneke,
Welkom op deze site. Wens je allereerst heel veel sterkte met je besluit. Het vergt moed om eruit te stappen. Wens je heel veel sterkte en wijsheid met alles. Er is hier een speciale site voor. Mogelijk kun je daar advies krijgen en/of kunnen ze vragen beantwoorden waar jij tegen aanloopt.
Alle goeds voor jou.  :Wink:

----------

